# Strange Email Attachment from Microsoft



## Stormseed (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what is this all about ? I received this as an Word attachment in my personal email (yahoo) account. I scanned this file on various antivirus engines and found it to be safe. I opened it and here you go..something about Lotto Lottery for MS-Word in the UK ? 

Why did they send me the email and that too as a winner  Its Creepy


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 15, 2008)

It's a hoax, or more accurately, a trap.  There are several glaring spelling errors.  And the "paymaster" has an e-mail domain of gmail.com, not microsoft.com?!  That should be a flag by itself.

It's a variant on the old Nigerian oil profits scam which was undoubtedly a variant on something older... You've won big money... if you would just pay a few "processing costs" we will send you your millions...


----------



## Patience (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes. Do not touch with a twenty foot barge pole. They will take your money and run to the hills, while you are still waiting for yor win.

'Fighting Poverty Round The World' itself makes me feel ill.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 16, 2008)

Patience said:


> ...'Fighting Poverty Round The World' itself makes me feel ill.


Ah, buy Bryony, that was the only part of the entire message that was actually TRUE!  They ARE fighting poverty -- their own!


----------



## Patience (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha!

You see I wasn't looking at it that way. I was merely being a pedant. Round is the shape of a circle. They should go 'around' the world to fight their poverty.

If only pedantry were an Olympic sport.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 16, 2008)

Patience said:


> ...If only pedantry were an Olympic sport.


 
Then surely the Brits would be the odds on favorite for the gold. 

http://www.accountingweb.co.uk/cgi-bin/item.cgi?id=186158&d=1032&h=1033&f=1026&dateformat=%o %B %Y


----------



## Patience (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> Then surely the Brits would be the odds on favorite for the gold.
> 
> http://www.accountingweb.co.uk/cgi-bin/item.cgi?id=186158&d=1032&h=1033&f=1026&dateformat=%o %B %Y



Well then, I thought I would get Gold! Seems Gold to Richard, Silver to Neil, and me with measley Bronze. Well I always prefered the colour of the bronze, anyway.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheeky sod, Truby!

There was nothing pedantic in that post - the other guy was wrong, pure and simple.  He subsequently tried to justify his position with increasingly woolly arguments...


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 16, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> ...the other guy was wrong, pure and simple. He subsequently tried to justify his position with increasingly woolly arguments...


 

*pe·dan·tic* /pəˈdæn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tɪk/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[p_uh_-*dan*-tik]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
_–adjective _<TABLE class=luna-Ent minmax_bound="true"><TBODY minmax_bound="true"><TR minmax_bound="true"><TD class=dn vAlign=top minmax_bound="true">2.</TD><TD vAlign=top minmax_bound="true">overly concerned with minute details or formalisms, esp. in teaching. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<HR color=blue>

Thank you Richard for making my point so elequently.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 16, 2008)

I might have known I should never have posted to this thread...


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Greg & Byrony, thank you so much for your valuable advice.


----------



## Patience (Jul 16, 2008)

No problem. I am just sorry your thread got somewhat hijacked by the Pedant Police!

(But it did make me laugh. I feel so at home here.)


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 16, 2008)

Pl do not apologize. Even I enjoy staying on the Board and whenever I get spare time I always hop in to see whats going on...may it be Excel Help or anything else 

btw,  I have experienced this..

Wherever Mr. Greg puts a post...always expect that the thread would go to a minimum of 2 pages. I guess everyone likes him a lot


----------

